# Scanner startet sehr spät --> XP-Start SEHR Zeitaufwendig



## convo (15. Juli 2005)

hi leute,
 gestern hab ich meinen PC formatiert und jetzt hab ich alles wieder drauf,sprich,nur die wichtigsten sachen etc.

 Zum Vergleich: Festplatte Kapazität 120 GB

 Vorher: 60 GB frei
 Jetzt: 98,6 GB frei 

 keine ahnung,was sich da so viel angesaut hat,aber jetzt hab ich wieder alles drauf wie vorher .

 naja,nach gut 1 Jahr formatieren wieder,ist dies ja akzeptabel 

 zu meinem Problem jetzt:

 Der Scanner startet schon vorher immer so ca. bis 2-3 Minuten,nachdem ich schon auf dem Desktop war.
 Irgendwie scheint aber das ganze System solange nicht betriebsbereit zu sein,bis der Scanner auch angeht 
 (Er macht einen kurzen Scan. Ganze Prozzedur an sich dauert nur 1 Sekunde,bis der Scanner betriebsbereit ist)

 Durch diverse Tutorials,hab ich schon die standartmäßgie Startdauerphase von XP geändert,denn XP braucht eigentlich 20 Sekunden auf dem desktop zum laden,ich hab es auf 5 Sekunden runtergeschraubt.

 Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen,wo ich genau das ändern könnte,dass die hardware schneler startet?

 Der Scanner hat sogar schon einmal beim Anmeldebirdschirm gestartet,sodass ich nen ultraschnellen Systemstart bis zum Destkop hatte..

 wo kann ich das ändern
 Denke irgendwo beim Registrierungs-Editor,aber WO genau

 Wäre nett,wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. Scanner lautet EPSON Perfection 1260.

 PS: Scanner kann ich nicht ausschalten,wie den Drucker,den ich nur dann anmache,wenn ich ihn brauche.

 Vielen Dank


----------



## convo (16. Juli 2005)

Weiß keiner,wo man Hardware-Starts bei XP ändern kann oder kann es evtl. auch an meinem Scanner liegen?


----------



## ChrisDongov (18. Juli 2005)

Wo der Autostart für Hardware liegt weiß ich zwar auch nicht, aber was vielleciht helfen könnte ist, das du den Scanner einfach im Geräte-Manager deaktivierst bis du ihn wirklich brauchst.


----------

